# 2006 Deer sheds



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Some deer to keep in mind for sharp sticks season  
[siteimg]4402[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work guys! Some of those little antlers can be hard to find... :wink:

How many matching pairs did you find?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks, I think we found about 6 pairs. A couple that will definitely be shooters next year. We didn't find as many big ones this year, but there will be a few nice bucks to bowhunt. My uncle found a pair in his pasture, I will have to get some pics on here of that pair, gonna be a monster next year.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks....yeah, we definitely put on a few miles...but it's always worth it. even if you just find some little guys. funny how many nice sheds you find from bucks that you never even knew were there. also, it's awesome when you find sheds from big guys that you already knew about.

kase


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

That just goes to show there is no big deer in Mayville, ND..Nice work guys...

Bandhunter


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I cannot believe they are bleached out in such a short period of time.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

:beer: Bretts,

Those are sweet! What are you planning on doing with them?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know, we started shed hunting about three years ago and we have probably a couple hundred now. They are sitting with all my hunting stuff in laundry baskets. I'll have to find something unique to do with some of the nice ones


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Bretts,

If you wanna off load any....  I'd like to make something for my hubby!

We should network...zip me a PM!


----------

